# Come work in Paradise!



## NovoArbor (Jun 13, 2004)

We are a fast paced, high end, commercial tree maintenance company in south east Florida working in Palm Beach and Broward Counties. Our customers are golf courses, resorts, high end home owners assiciation, business parks, municipalities, etc. Our equipment is new & well maintained. We use Polecats - self-propelled aerial lifts & bucket trucks.

We're seeking professional tree climbers/equipment operators that are serious about their work and want to become a part of our fast growing company.

We're also seeking a Sales Person. There is so much tree work here it's unbelievable and ours for the taking. 

Our reputation is stellar and the quality of our work is unsurpassed. Please give us a call - 561-330-9785. We'll help you relocate and give you ongoing training.


----------



## rborist1 (Jun 13, 2004)

:Eye:


----------

